# Soundbearbeitung Helpme



## gieofur (19. April 2006)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe einige Probleme ein Sound Programm zufinden mit den ich verschiedene Sounds rausfiltern kann.

z.B. Von einer Serie die Stimmen rauszufiltern aber gleichzeitig alle anderen Hintergrundsounds drin zu behalten, damit ich eingene Stimmen einfügen kann.

Hoffe ich versteht was ich meine 

mfG

giefour


----------



## Slizzzer (20. April 2006)

Hi!
Ich kenn da nur ne Hardware. Den Vocalzapper. Aber vielleicht bringt dich das als Suchbegriff bei Google weiter ;o)


----------



## Gahan (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo gieofur,

wenn das ginge, was Du da meinst, würde die Musikszene anders aussehen!

Nun, wenn man eine Audiodatei hat, also einen Song, ist das die Stereosumme aller verwendeten Einzelsounds, also alles wurde zu einer Datei gemischt. Das Problem besteht jetzt darin, dass jedes Instrument, jede Stimme, jedes Sample gewisse Frequenzbereiche abdeckt, die andere Frequenzbereiche unvermeidlich mit abdecken. Mit anderen Worten: Nicht jedes Audioelement hat einzig und alleine seine Frequenzen, so dass man es eben mühelos heraus filtern könnte.

Das, was Du vor hast, geht auf Deinem Wege NUR, wenn Du die einzelnen Spuren vorliegen hättest. Dann könntest Du den Gesang sauber weg nehmen, ohne das andere Material anzugreifen. Hast Du aber den fertigen Song, also den Mixdown, so kannst Du nur versuchen, mit einem guten Equalizer, der also entsprechend viele Bänder hat, den Gesang herunter zu regeln. Das Ergebnis wird Dir aber nicht gefallen, weil Du damit auch andere Frequenzen, die in diesem Bereich liegen, mit unterdrückst und damit den Rest des Songs unweigerlich mit veränderst, was Du ja nicht wolltest.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2006)

Zusatz Zu Gahans Aussage:
Einige Threads tiefer hatten wir ja schon das Thema.
"Stimme raus" geht gerade so bei Stereo-Dateien, "alles raus ausser Stimme" wird nicht gehen.
Aber auch im Film wird oft - besonders bei kleinen Produktionen/Serien - die Athmo
mono aufgenommen, ergo wirst Du aller Voraussicht kein vernünftiges Ergebnis
erwarten dürfen.

Und auch dieser Vocalzapper ist "nur" ein "Stereosignal-Phasenverdreh-Addierer" 

Hier der Link zum Thread:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...aqdobe-audition-vocals-von-musik-trennen.html

mfg chmee


----------

